# 2006 Ben Pearson Catalog is online!!!



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

The 2006 catalog is online and can be accessed from the Ben Pearson main page. Keep your eyes open for a new look to the website soon! There are a couple of pages on the catalog that will be updated to note some changes, but here's what I want you to look for:
1. your name may be in it
2. does Ben make an appearance?

Let me know how you like it. If you hate it, please lie to me and tell me you like it...it's at the printer's already with changes that will be made on the site asap.

Thanks for all you do to promote Ben Pearson products. Looks like 2006 is going to be a very, very exciting year.


----------



## Yvo Kiela (Sep 13, 2005)

*Are Americans short people?*

The Catalogue looks nice, but why is it that 8 out of 9 bows in there have a max. draw length of 30" ? I myself am pulling 31,5", and I hate the fact that out of every bow brand I have such a very limited choice. Nice that the bows are getting shorter, but I am not.

I am sure that a lot of people feel the same. Time for the manufacturers to do something with that fact....


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

Yvo Kiela said:


> The Catalogue looks nice, but why is it that 8 out of 9 bows in there have a max. draw length of 30" ? I myself am pulling 31,5", and I hate the fact that out of every bow brand I have such a very limited choice. Nice that the bows are getting shorter, but I am not.
> 
> I am sure that a lot of people feel the same. Time for the manufacturers to do something with that fact....


there are several models listed that fit your needs.


----------



## Yvo Kiela (Sep 13, 2005)

REDX said:


> there are several models listed that fit your needs.


Do you really think that 1 model out of 9 presented in the 2006 catalogue on the site is enough choice?  

I am sorry, but if your answer to that question is yes, then I am wondering what standards you are measuring by. The world population is getting larger in size (there are plenty boys from one or two generations after me that are larger than me), and the bows are getting shorter. No problem with that, but keep a bigger selection of larger bows, and keep introducing innovations also in that section of the market.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

Roger the 30" deal. I have a 32" draw length and it is not only Pearson that caters to the shorter or (average) Dl equipment. Even recurve equipment with 70" total length is not that easy to find.

Just glad I am not a professional basketball player.


----------

